# Caribsea Marine Sand



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,

I was wondering if any of you have had experience with Caribsea Marine Sand. Will it mess with water parameters? I'm trying to find a cheaper substitute for ADA Rio ***** sand (sp?). Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Kkau1


----------



## jsenske2 (Oct 5, 2006)

I have used the super fine stuff and it works great. It does not influence water parameters at all. It is VERY fine and can get caught in an algae pad super easily, so do be careful. It is also pretty dense and packs down kind of weird-- it gets really packed because it is so fine. I would only use a very thin layer. You'll find too it settles on plants anytime there's the slightest disturbance. 
Overall it is an effective bright, clean white cosmetic sand though, and is usable.


----------

